# Cribbing Question



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

For my logging layout with 8% grades (and yes, my live steamers climb like mountain goats) I need to secure some embankments with cribbing. I have not found any prototypical photos of cribbing on a grade. Would the stringers be parallel to the track at the same angle or would they be horizontal with steps? Any ideas?
Regards


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If photos I've seen of logging lines are any indication, I believe the answer would be something like "whatever works." Logging lines tended to not worry about aesthetics, being known to just lay rails right through a creek instead of bothering with a bridge. Many also just used cut logs, not sawn timbers, so you can probably go very rustic in your construction and be perfectly prototypical. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Henner

Loggers did in fact use whatever worked as did other railroaders. Cribbing was a quick and dirty method.

In general, when the underlying strata was rock, the cribbing took the angle of the rock ... but where the ground was gravelly or softer, every effort was made to lay the bottom courses level and well secured to prevent movement. If this meant steps on a steep grade then so be it. 

In our garden world hydraulic forces moving earthworks are great enough to require careful consideration but they are nothing like prototype conditions. I think you can make your cribbing as you wish it structurally but appearance wise especially where soil and or gravel is concerned, horizontal with steps will likely appear more "normal".

Regards ... Doug


----------

